

Why was I banned from Instagram? - Hovertruck
http://danielmcgrath.me/post/54398726166/why-was-i-banned-from-instagram

======
aaflo
It was just Instagram, apparently a lot of users were put "inactive" and it
wasn't just windows phone users. Daniel Gary, the creator of the "Instance"
app for Windows phone, even posted that OTHER people besides WP users were
getting the same problem. And it was trending on Twitter for quite some time.
You broke no rule... random accounts were being dealt the same situation.
There is only one solution that's been found thus far...create a new account.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

~~~
Hovertruck
So all of my photos, followers, comments... are just gone? This is terrible.

~~~
aaflo
Well since I don't work for Instagram, I wouldn't be able to answer your
question with 100% certainty. I would say...unfortunately you'd have to start
fresh.

I'd recommend you create a new account. Search for your old name, if if you
left it Public instead of a Private account. I would assume you'd pop up. If
your old account, doesn't come up in the search engine results...then yes,
consider all your images gone.

~~~
Hovertruck
My old account is just a 404 now. :\

------
npotternyc
Maybe you got caught up in the fruit jam?
[http://gigaom.com/2013/06/29/a-fruity-spam-attack-hits-
insta...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/29/a-fruity-spam-attack-hits-instagram/)

~~~
Hovertruck
Hmm, it doesn't sound like it. They don't say anything about deleting accounts
in there, just deleting the content and what sounds like getting those users
to change their passwords.

